# Brake caliper bolts wont tighten to carrier as carrier thread are striped..//



## johnnyrust (Feb 11, 2009)

I have vw golf mk5 and i was changing the brake pads and when i went to tighten the carrier bolts up they wont tighten and are loose in the thread the bolts are ok..Can anybody suggest how to fix the pro blem please??


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake caliper bolts wont tighten to carrier as carrier thread are striped..// (johnnyrust)*

Are you doin the rears or fronts???????? Rear bolts holding caliper to carrier slide pins are coated with locking compound..you are supposed to buy new bolts with every pad change..but I just clean threads and apply some Locktite Blue thread locker to the bolts..these are not to be tightened much..about 26 ft lbs as I recall. You need to have a thin open end wrench to hold the end of the slide pins while you tighten these lock bolts..you did remove and clean the slide pins?..need to clean and regrease with "synthetic caliper grease" at every pad change..not doing so risks binding of pins and brake drag....which will wear pads fast..and cost you MPG too! Also put a dab of syn grease on the carriers where pads slide..helps stop squeal...and a coat or two of "Brake Quiet" spray on pad backing plates also keeps things quiet! Hope this helps....from the vagueness of your post I'm betting you don't have Bentley shop manual..get one! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are stretchtorqued bolts (rear carrier, suspension etc) on these MKV cars that are NOT TO BE REUSED and MUST be torqued to spec for safety..reusing bolts that have been torqued to their yield point and beyond carries serious risk of fracture failure!







Not stretch torquing properly will not lock bolts and could cause things like wheels to fall off (rear bearing hub bolt is a stretch torqued bolt!)....Workin on cars without knowing what's goin on is dumb..and dangerous..you might hurt somebody (not worried about you, but if something fails 'cause it wasn't put on right you might hurt others..including folks I care about!


----------

